# Everything you wanted to know about photosynthesis...



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Found this pretty in-depth description of photosynthesis and how it works. Might be interesting for people that want to dig a bit deeper into what makes our plants tick...

http://www.emc.maricopa.edu/faculty/farabee/BIOBK/BioBookPS.html


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

*Pictures of stomata*

Cool picture of the stomata, I found more pictures of them here:
http://www.denniskunkel.com/advanced_search_result.php?keyword=stomata


----------



## GillMan (Feb 22, 2005)

The chlorophyll model in the link above does not state it, but the black dot in the middle is Magnesium, in case someone was wondering how that gets used. There may be other uses, but this is one is key for photosynthesis.

Here's another quick photosynthesis lesson: http://biology.clc.uc.edu/courses/bio104/photosyn.htm


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for that info about the Magnesium!


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Alright! Now you guys are cookin'! Great article. Nice find. :thumbsup: The cross section of the leaf was more than I expected. Thank you.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

So.......bonus test question:

What do you get if you replace the Mg with Fe and remove the reduced carbon chain tail?

Hint: are we so different than algae and plants? A little.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Tom, 

Hemoglobin, right?

Well, I just googled to check my answer) Turns out we also find the Fe2+ more useful than the Fe3+. Turns out the Fe2+ is the only one that will bind with O. Maybe I should add EDTA to my mornign coffee? Keep the Fe from binding up so I get some more oxygen for those early morning classed

That's also the one of the reasons why Lance Armstrong does so well; an unusually high natural level of red blood cells.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

*EDTA bind Fe+++*



> Maybe I should add EDTA to my mornign coffee? Keep the Fe from binding up so I get some more oxygen for those early morning classed


No because EDTA binds Fe+++ =)


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Your right Def. I think it would be better to use gluconate, llike Flourish, that way a littel Fe would be released everytime I went out into the sun


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Mmm.. Teriyaki-sauce =)


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Regarding gluconate with your morning coffee, keep in mind that it seems that if you have a high KH level in your blood p ) then you might get hazy and all the Fe would precipitate out, coating the walls of your blood vessels... 

Is the answer Hemoglobin? If so, that's an interesting correlation...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemoglobin

Tom asked: What do youget when you replace the Mg with Fe and loose the carbon chain after it?

Chlor- Mg surrounded by 4 N

Hemo- Fe surrounded by 4 N


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

So the production of that Hemoglobin molecule is very similar to our blood.
The same pathway can be used and just one or two enzyme mistakes would evolve into blood.

Are we so different?

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> Hint: are we so different than algae and plants? A little.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


I haven't seen plants growing people.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

banderbe said:


> I haven't seen plants growing people.


They are autotrophic, they have no need to grow us.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

